# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  مشکل کم شدن حجم دیتابیس و ایجاد یک mdf دیگر کنار آن

## hahaie

سلام دوستان
روی یکی از سرورها که دو دیتابیس داخلش بود یکی از دیتابیس ها بنا به دلایلی حجم لاگ فایلش به شدت بالا رفت به طریکه حجم درایور تا به MB رسانده بود.مجبور شدم اون دیتابیس رو shrink کنم(اول recovery model رو به simple تبدیل کردم) و البته بعد از اتمام کار  recovery model رو به full(مقدار اولیه)برگردوندم.
حالا بعد از دو روز متوجه شدم دیتابیس دیگه(دومی)حجمش بسیار کم شده و یه فایل mdf دیگه کنارش درست شده بنام Datasource_Id627217508.mdf با حجم تقریبا همون اولیه بعد متوجه شدم recovery model  درحالت simple هستش!
اون رو به حالت full برگردوندم ولی حجم دیتابیس درست نشد.
چرا؟نظرتون چیه؟

----------

